

How to build a small hardware component/computer - puffyresearch

Hi all. This is my first HN question, so lets see how it goes. I am a software programmer. I can manage well with a compiler, a unix computer, and a web browser. However, I have only a basic understanding of computer hardware.<p>I have an idea for a small project. I want to build a small, low power, computer that I can program to record simple real-world events (i.e. a door opened) and send messages to either my phone or a networked server. The component doesnt have to be general purpose or re-progammable, it could just start by flashing an led or something simple. I think that building this will give me a really good idea of what are the minimal components it takes to hook something up to the internet or just power a small machine.<p>I know logic gates and remember vaguely finite state machines from school. I am wondering where this community would suggest I start. Thanks.
======
senthilnayagam
Micro controllers are simpler you can start with Arduino, easy to buy also
books, tutorials and open source project with code available.

But if you want to build embedded applications, try getting a Raspberry
Pi(huge waiting lists though), a familiar Linux environment

~~~
puffyresearch
Thanks so much for the reply. I didn't know about Arduino, had heard
something, but it looks like an awesome project. Thx so much

------
asselinpaul
Arduino 100% of the way. When you're good with that, you might want to move on
to ARM.

~~~
puffyresearch
Thanks so much for the reply. I didn't know about Arduino, had heard
something, but it looks like an awesome project. Thx so much.

